# Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae vs. Lilaeopsis brasiliensis



## sawallace (Jan 24, 2005)

Is there any visual difference between Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis? I'm taking a wild guess that what I have is Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (I've read it's more common and since I bought it at Petco I can only guess) but I'd like to know for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Stu (Feb 16, 2004)

According to Tropica, Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae has "completely circular leaves".


----------



## sawallace (Jan 24, 2005)

Hmmm.... do the leaves in the picture look circular to anyone else? Unless it's the tips of the leaves maybe???


----------



## sawallace (Jan 24, 2005)

I guess this is a more accurate picture. The Tropica illustration doesn't emphasize the leaves.

Thanks Stu!


----------



## Stu (Feb 16, 2004)

I think I can see the difference.

I have Lilaeopsis brasiliensis in my tank and it's leaves are like blades of grass.... flattened along it's length.
I assume Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae has leaves that do not flatten, more similar to hairgrass.

Compare it to the picture of Lilaeopsis brasiliensis.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I was wondering about the difference in light needs that the 2 variations have. Which needs the least amount of light?


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

I have brasiliensis and it grows well under 26 Watts of PC over a 10 inch deep tank. I also have some that is shaded by the diffuser and they have survived surprisingly well but grows very slowly


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

wow, this thread is not just old, it's ancient. Anyway, I would think that the difference in light is negligible.


----------

